# This might work for some?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Saw this idea on a country programme the other day. Am thinking of trying it in a small way here along with other things.

Hiring out Christmas trees!

You have pot-grown Christmas trees which you keep from year to year so your stock stays good for quite some years as, IIRC, Christmas trees grow pretty slowly. You hire them out, then have them back after the two weeks or whatever. The biggest problem would be having an area large enough to keep them in, and keeping them watered through the year when they weren't needed.

Just thought I would share


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I like this idea! Here that could be accomplished...keep them in large plastic pots, have an area where you can bury the pot in loose soil or other medium. It rains plenty around here. Otherwise soaker hoses on auto timers... Or using a manual valve...

If someone does this, would be wise to charge a Deposit that is refunded upon return of healthy tree... Also, an option for "adoption" of Christmas Tree if the family wants to keep it.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

This idea was used in Spain when I lived there in the early 70s. The people delivered the tree and when the holiday season was over they came back and picked it up. I liked it because we didn't kill a tree and it was fresh and didn't drop needles. I think I'd rent one if they were available here.

Nomad


----------



## Patriot (Jan 2, 2010)

How much do they charge to rent a tree?


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I have a SIL who made a pile of money each year decorating Christmas tress for people. She either decorated the tree they had, or sold them an artificial tree that she put up and the decorations that she put on. She charged at least $600 for a decorated tree! Many of her customers were businesses (banks, etc.) but some were individuals (wealthy, of course). It's amazing what people will pay for.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Probably work much better in your climate than in ours. Lots of the trees here would die from the extreme change in temps (outside v inside) plus the abuse people would give them (too much or no water). In your climate it might work well plus it's easier for you to keep them in pots than for us where they would freeze solid for months in many locations.
If you give it a shot let us know how it works out in future years.

PQ


----------

